# Culoptera



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to add culoptera to my refuge BUT I heard that it can be posionous or something when it goes sexual???? errr not to sure on that... if I do add it, which I'm pretty up in the air, what would prevent it from going sexual (I'm assuming photoperiod?).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you're talking about Caulerpa, then yes, a constant 24/7 photoperiod keeps it from releasing it's turpenes at night and from reproducing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

just out of curiousity, how come this is in the profile section?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know... I thought I was in the sw forum... hahah tos move it please?!?!


----------

